# Mepps Musky Marabou Lure - anybody use these??



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thinking about picking some of these up to try for some musky casting.
Looks like a great lure for spring fishing. Anyone use these with success??
Are these available at Dicks or Gander Mountain or will I have to buy them online? I've been eyeing these up, just looks like a great lure. I have two musky killers from mepps and have only used it a couple of times. Last time I went out, it seemed to work really well. I'll probably pick up a couple more colors in the musky killer lure too. any suggestions for color for clear water conditions? all comments are appreciated!! Can't wait to get out again and get my first musky.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I Love the maribou I have many colors. retrieved fast enough and the will rise to the top. its all to opinion on what colors you like. I would have atleast to in my box.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Yep, got just about every color made.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The Mepps Maribou is a staple bucktail for any box. Great bait. My two favorite colors are as simple as they come: black/gold blade and white/silver blade.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

white with a silver blade is a favorite of mine


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey, thanks for sharing. I'll let you know how I do if I pick some of these up.
-dan


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't comment on that specific lure, but I will say that maribou is an excellent material for lures that is not used as much as it should be. I've made some buzzers with it that work well.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Mepps is one of the originals...before there were Harrassers, Buchers, Cowgirls, etc. etc. I remember actually taking an old Mepps spinner my dad had that contained a big rubber fish instead of hair or "bou"; I cut the rubber fish off and tied yellow bucktail to the back....this was the old style with the brass weighted body and large willow leaf spinner. I caught hundreds of Kawartha muskies on that thing and still have it. The blade is worn and bent from the brass body and it was retied with yellow bucktail hair dozens of times. A lot of memories in that lure....it actually caught me my first Canadian muskie! Thanks for reminding me.


----------

